

Understanding Intelligent Systems (The Future Of Work) [pdf] - lisa_henderson
http://www.datasociety.net/pubs/fow/IntelligentSystems.pdf

======
lisa_henderson
This is one part of "Frameworks for Understanding the Future of Work":

[http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2014/10/08/framewo...](http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2014/10/08/frameworks-
for-understanding-the-future-of-work.html)

danah boyd works in Microsoft Research

